# Keeping in shape



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

This is what I did this past weekend to keep in shape. Hiked in to San Jacinto wilderness area above the Palm Springs Tram. Made camp at 9100' ft level. Used my new MOLLE II backpack, about 55lbs, great fit and very confortable.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice view, I drove by there on Thursday.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wow, must've broken your heart to leave...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

A lady friend of mine gave me her Skinny Bitch diet book to read, quite interesting about how detoxifying your body can help in weight loss. The only problem is I didn't make it to the top of the food chain to be a vegan! Bring on the cow,the pig and the chicken!


By the way Bob where can I find one of those camo tents?, what brand is it?


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry I meant nice view from your pic. I was on that straight boring highway at the bottom. Now I am sitting in a hotel in lovely Yuma Az.:gaah:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

sailaway said:


> A lady friend of mine gave me her Skinny Bitch diet book to read, quite interesting about how detoxifying your body can help in weight loss. The only problem is I didn't make it to the top of the food chain to be a vegan! Bring on the cow,the pig and the chicken!
> 
> By the way Bob where can I find one of those camo tents?, what brand is it?


 GI issue USMC made by Eureka, great tent, opens on both sides. Got it from a local Marine. This one was brand new with all of the original gear. A little bit on the heavy side compared with my other mountaineering tents, but nice for two full sized people, you don't have to crawl over the other person when getting in or out. By the way the rain-fly blocks IR detection.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

sailaway said:


> A lady friend of mine gave me her Skinny Bitch diet book to read,


My wife and I looked at those books - just long enough to see that they don't eat any meat or dairy. NO CHEESE? you gotta be kidding. They went right back to the library the next day!



bunkerbob said:


> GI issue USMC made by Eureka, great tent, opens on both sides. Got it from a local Marine. This one was brand new with all of the original gear. A little bit on the heavy side compared with my other mountaineering tents, but nice for two full sized people, you don't have to crawl over the other person when getting in or out. By the way the rain-fly blocks IR detection.


Great view Bob! wow, what a hike!


----------

